
Ask HN: Modern CSR stack vs. plain old SSR stack: what to choose? - popfalushi
I am investigating approaches to frontend development for a new project and can&#x27;t make up my mind on technologies because frontend became so huge in recent years.
Requirements: desktop and mobile website, mobile apps as PWAs, SEO not only for Google, but also for other local search engines which can&#x27;t render CSR SPAs. Website can be done as MPA except, maybe, chat feature, however it can be dealt with, I think.
I am mostly a manager nowadays, development will be done by a contractor with appropriate skills. However I want to be able to know as much about development process as I can, so familiar stack (right now angularjs, 5-6 years ago Spring MVC) is a big plus.<p>I see these ways:<p>1. React&#x2F;Vue&#x2F;Angular CSR + Spring.
I&#x27;d go this way, but I see problems with SEO. Advantages: popular stacks, rich libraries of components, division to frontend and backend developers.<p>2. React&#x2F;Vue&#x2F;Angular SSR + Spring Rest.
I&#x27;ve got a feeling, that this stack is more complex than it should be -&gt; I will have many problems with it or I&#x27;ll have to hire better and expensive developers.<p>3. Spring MVC + JSP (maybe others like Django, RoR, Laravel etc. fall to this category too).
Plain old stack. Not so popular and popularity is decreasing every year -&gt; will have trouble finding java fullstack programmers in future, can&#x27;t reuse many components (I&#x27;ve searched for jsp tag libs - they are poor and were updated more than 2-3 years ago). I think, java programmers went full-backend mostly. Maybe, PHP programmers still mostly fullstack?<p>4. PHP Laravel Vue SSR. Don&#x27;t know much about it.<p>5. Some sort of hybrid: Spring MVC JSP + React&#x2F;Vue for dynamic components. It is SEO-friendly, familiar, can use many component libraries. Downsides: it requires full stack java developers who know React&#x2F;Vue.<p>6. React SSR + Express.<p>If you had similar choice what have you chosen and why? Are you satisfied with your choice?
======
trapsta
React SSR + Next.JS is easier to get up and running than React SSR + Express

